# Registered Buck......Unregistered Does



## Arabiansnob (Nov 28, 2010)

If i breed my does to a registered buck can they babies be registered if the mothers arent ???


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 28, 2010)

no


----------



## ()relics (Nov 28, 2010)

yes...depending on the breed


----------



## freemotion (Nov 28, 2010)

Not the little breeds, from another thread here recently.  Even the babies of unregistered does are not registered as purebred in the first generation, and they do have to conform to breed standards.

Here's the thread:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7035


----------



## rebelINny (Nov 29, 2010)

You can get them registered as grade does with IDGR, and then breed them to a registered buck and eventually you will get purebred goats again if you keep breeding the grade does to a registered buck that they have the most breed of. Like if your doe is a 50/50 of Alpine and Nubian you can breed to a registered buck of either of those breeds and then their kids will be one step closer to purebred. You can also get a 50/50 dairy goat like the example above registered as Experimental.


----------



## Ariel301 (Nov 29, 2010)

ADGA will register female goats as "Native on Appearance" if they meet the breed standard but are of unknown breed origin/unregistered parents. They will not register males this way. 

IDGR will register both grade does and bucks if they conform to the standard for their breed. I have a buck registered with them as a grade, his sire was purebred and ADGA registered and his dam was also purebred but somehow lost her pedigree and never got registered, then a friend of mine bought her and had her registered with ADGA as a NOA grade. ADGA would not register my buckling because his dam was grade, making him also grade, so I went with IDGR for him.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 29, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> ADGA will register female goats as "Native on Appearance" if they meet the breed standard but are of unknown breed origin/unregistered parents. They will not register males this way.


NOT with Nigerians...nope nope.


----------

